# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته های ریاضی و شناور #موز

## yahya_moz

سلام
دوستان ریاضی چه رشته ای رو قصد دارید انتخاب کنید و دلیلتون چیه؟! (دوستانِ غیر ریاضیِ آشنا با رشته های ریاضی هم مارو از علم خودشون بهره مند کنند  :Yahoo (94): )
نظرتون  درباره ی رشته هایی مثل مهندسی دریا و مهندسی کشتی و مهندسی هوانوردی و  ... چیه؟ (خیلی بعید میدونم من انتخابشون کنم ولی چون به نظر خیلی باحال  میان نمیتونم نسبت بهشون خیلی بی تفاوت باشم  :Yahoo (4): )
با  توجه به اینکه تنوع زیاد هست و حتی برای ارشد میشه چیزهای دیگه ای هم خوند  و شرایط کاری در ایران و شرایط مهاجرت و ... در رشته های  مختلف تفاوت هایی با هم دارن، اگه از رشته های مختلف اطلاعاتی  دارید به اشتراک بذارید که تا زمان انتخاب رشته هر کسی به یک جمع بندی برسه  ( من خودم هر روز یکی از رشته هایی که در نظر دارم رو معرفی میکنم که تا  زمان انتخاب رشته اگه نقدی بهش وارد هست بشنوم )

----------


## yahya_moz

به عنوان اولین رشته، نظرم رو درباره ی رشته ای میگم که هم از رشته ریاضی،هم تجربی و هم انسانی میشه رفت

از تضمین شده ترین و کم ریسک ترین رشته های دانشگاهی
*مدیریت مالی :
*
این  رشته از لحاظ بازار کار فوق العادست و میشه گفت کار پیدا کردن با این رشته  عملا تضمین شده هست . شما تو هر سازمانی میتونید مشغول به کار بشید  (‌امکان نداره سازمانی رو پیدا کنید که فردی با این مدرک رو نخوان و نیاز  هر سازمانی هست)
 با توجه به سابقه و مهارت هایی که دارید می تونید  کارهای مختلفی انجام بدید و خیلی تنوع کاری بالاست و جای پیشرفت زیادی داره  (‌ از رشته هایی هم هست که نمیشه براش سقف درآمد تعیین کرد و درآمد هر شخص  بستگی به مهارت و رابطه هاش داره)
رشته ی اقتصاد و مدیریت های دیگه هم مثل مدیریت مالی خوبن ولی من به شخصه برای کارشناسی مدیریت مالی رو ترجیح میدم

قبولی  این رشته تو دانشگاه های تهران کار خیلی ساده ای هم نیست و رتبه ی خوبی می  خواد (حدودی دیدم در منطقه یک ریاضی زیر ۲۰۰۰/ تجربی زیر ۳۰۰۰/ و انسانی هم زیر ۳۰۰)

بچه  های تجربی پر تلاشی که رتبه ی لب مرزی دارن و پشت کنکور موندن رو در نظر  میگیرن حتما راجع به این رشته هم تحقیق کنن چون اگه صرفا برای درآمد و  امنیت شغلی رشته های علوم پزشکی رو انتخاب کرده باشید، قطعا این رشته هم  شما رو راضی میکنه

----------


## yahya_moz

رشته ی بعدی اولویت اول خودم هست (‌البته اگه اختلاف رتبه ام با خواهرم زیاد نشه که مجبور شم رشته رو فدای دانشگاه کنم  :Yahoo (94): )
*مهندسی مکانیک :*

یک مهندسی همه چی تمومه  :Yahoo (94): 
چیزهایی که میدونم اینه که :
توی خانواده ما جزو رشته های خیلی پرطرفداره و همه هم راضی بودن ازش  :Yahoo (94): 
برای  ادامه تحصیل خارج از ایران جزو بهترین رشته های دانشگاهی از قدیم بوده و  خودم تعداد خیلی زیادی رو میشناسم که این رشته رو خارج از ایران ادامه دادن  (پدربزرگم : ژاپن ادامه تحصیل داد و ایران تو ذوب آهن اصفهان مشغول به کار  شد / عموی بابام : آلمان ادامه تحصیل دادن و تو ایران استاد دانشگاه /  دختر عموی بابام‌ : رفت آمریکا و همونجا موند / پسر عموی بابام : ایران  مکانیک صنعتی اصفهان خوند و رفت کانادا. دو نفر دیگه رو هم فامیل نبودن ولی  میشناختمشون که رفتن آلمان) کلا برای مهاجرت هیچ مشکلی نداره
از لحاظ  بازار کار تو ایران من کسی که قدیمی نباشه رو نمی شناسم که کار خیلی قابل  توجهی داشته باشه ولی با توجه به اهمیت این رشته در صنعت اگه علاقه دارید  از این بابت هم نباید نگرانی داشته باشید
برای ادامه تحصیل تو مقاطع  بالاتر هم فرصت های خیلی خوبی خواهید داشت . همچنین کسایی که به مهندسی  هوافضا علاقه دارن از اونجایی که هوافضا برای تحصیل در بعضی از  کشورها با محدودیت هایی مواجه هست (مثل آمریکا) میتونن به جاش مهندسی  مکانیک رو انتخاب کنن که در آینده دستشون بازتر باشه (‌و اگه خواستید ایران ادامه تحصیل بدید هم میتونید با همین کارشناسی مکانیک، برای ارشد گرایش های مهندسی هوافضا رو انتخاب کنید)

----------


## yahya_moz

در کل اولویت های من برای انتخاب رشته اگه اتفاق غیر منتظره ای نیفته اینطوری میشه:
۱- مکانیک صنعتی شریف (تقریبا برای من قبولیش غیر ممکنه)
۲- مکانیک امیرکبیر
۳- مکانیک تهران
۴- هوافضا صنعتی شریف
۵- فیزیک صنعتی شریف
۶- هوافضا امیرکبیر
۷- هوافضا شهید بهشتی
۸- مدیریت مالی دانشگاه تهران (‌با توجه به اینکه موارد بالاتر رو با رتبه ی بدتری میشه قبول شد اگه قرار باشه اینو قبول شم همون اولویت های بالاتر رو قبول میشم  :Yahoo (94): )
۹- مدیریت مالی علامه طباطبایی
۱۰- مهندسی مکانیک صنعتی اصفهان

----------


## cinimi1174

> در کل اولویت های من برای انتخاب رشته اگه اتفاق غیر منتظره ای نیفته اینطوری میشه:
> ۱- مکانیک صنعتی شریف (تقریبا برای من قبولیش غیر ممکنه)
> ۲- مکانیک امیرکبیر
> ۳- مکانیک تهران
> ۴- هوافضا صنعتی شریف
> ۵- فیزیک صنعتی شریف
> ۶- هوافضا امیرکبیر
> ۷- هوافضا شهید بهشتی
> ۸- مدیریت مالی دانشگاه تهران (‌با توجه به اینکه موارد بالاتر رو با رتبه ی بدتری میشه قبول شد اگه قرار باشه اینو قبول شم همون اولویت های بالاتر رو قبول میشم )
> ...


سلام . منم عاشق رشته های مدیریتیم مخصوصا مدیریت مالی و mba ولی خانواده اصلا متوجه این موارد نمیشه و فقط میگه بازار کار ، امنیت شغلی ، حقوق ماهانه + بیمه بازنشستگی ???????????? خب من الان واقعا چجوری خانوادم رو قانع کنم . میتونید راهنماییم کنید ؟

----------


## omidfairy

سلام دوست عزیز تفاوت واحدهای مکانیک با هوافضا حداکثر ۱۵ واحده و تفاوت چندانی در مقطع کارشناسی با هم ندارند با این تفاوت که برای مهاجرت تحصیلی در  هوا و فضا مشکلات clearance درمصاحبه سفارت ایجاد میشه در ضمن اگر ریاضی شما خوبه و علاقه به روش های حل مساله دارید حتما رشته های زیر مجموعه computational science را مد نظر بگیرید مثل علوم کامپیوتر و مهندسی نرم افزار این رشته ها آینده ی خوبی برای مهاجرت دارند

----------


## Blueberry_

من خودم دوست داشتم مهندس صدا بشم و تو یکی از استودیو ها کار کنم

----------


## CHARON IV

فیزیک      دانشگاه: شریف یا تهران
(گرچه که میدونم رشته سختیه اما علاقه دارم)

----------


## yahya_moz

> سلام . منم عاشق رشته های مدیریتیم مخصوصا  مدیریت مالی و mba ولی خانواده اصلا متوجه این موارد نمیشه و فقط میگه  بازار کار ، امنیت شغلی ، حقوق ماهانه + بیمه بازنشستگی ???????????? خب من  الان واقعا چجوری خانوادم رو قانع کنم . میتونید راهنماییم کنید ؟


والا من مدیریت مالی رو برای این معرفی کردم که بازار کار+ امنیت شغلی داره دیگه  :Yahoo (94): 
الان  شما برو یکی از سایت های استخدامی رو ببین مثل jobinja . بیشترین موردی که  پیدا می کنی به نحوی در ارتباط با رشته مدیریت هست (‌کسی که مدیریت می  خونه به عنوان حسابدار و ... هم می تونه کار بکنه چون هم مدرکش بهش می خوره  و هم مهارتش رو داره) . در کنارش دوره های مختلف می تونید بگذرونید و مدرک های  مختلف بگیرید (‌مدرک های فنی حرفه ای، مدرک هایی که با آزمون دادن از  سازمان بورس و یا کانون کارگزاران بورس و اوراق بهادار میتونید بگیرید و  برای کار تو کارگزاری ها به عنوان معامله گر، پذیرش و ... ازشون استفاده  کنید)
کارهای دولتی مثل استخدام در بانک و ... هم که با این رشته اوکیه
اتفاقا  رشته ی خیلی خوب و کم ریسکیه و از لحاظ امنیت شغلی فقط با دبیری و رشته  هایی که از همون اول بورسیه میشید و یا علوم پزشکی میتونه مقایسه بشه و تقریبا همه ی مهندسی هارو پشت سر میذاره  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## yahya_moz

> سلام دوست عزیز تفاوت واحدهای مکانیک با هوافضا حداکثر ۱۵ واحده و تفاوت چندانی در مقطع کارشناسی با هم ندارند با این تفاوت که برای مهاجرت تحصیلی در  هوا و فضا مشکلات clearance درمصاحبه سفارت ایجاد میشه در ضمن اگر ریاضی شما خوبه و علاقه به روش های حل مساله دارید حتما رشته های زیر مجموعه computational science را مد نظر بگیرید مثل علوم کامپیوتر و مهندسی نرم افزار این رشته ها آینده ی خوبی برای مهاجرت دارند


درسته. برای همین اولویت اولم مکانیکه ولی خب مکانیک رتبه ی به مراتب بهتری از هوافضا می خواد و اگه نیارم دیگه خود هوافضا اولویت بعدیمه
این مشکل برای همه ی کشورها نیست مثلا اگه بخوای بری آمریکا احتمال اینکه به مشکل بخوری خیلی بیشتر از کاناداست (‌البته برای همون آمریکا هم ۱۰۰٪ نمیشه گفت منتفیه و با شرایطی فکر کنم بشه)

----------


## yahya_moz

> فیزیک      دانشگاه: شریف یا تهران
> (گرچه که میدونم رشته سختیه اما علاقه دارم)


فیزیک که خیلی عشقه
ولی از اون رشته هایی هست که همیشه باید در نظر داشته باشی که اگه لازم شد از ایران بری بتونی دل بکنی  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## yahya_moz

> من خودم دوست داشتم مهندس صدا بشم و تو یکی از استودیو ها کار کنم


الان همه رو مهندس صدا میزنن و این قضیه حله  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (4): 

ولی خب راستش هیچی راجع به این رشته نمیدونم  (تازه فهمیدم همچین رشته ای هست  :Yahoo (94): )

----------


## cinimi1174

> الان همه رو مهندس صدا میزنن و این قضیه حله 
> تو استودیو چیکار کنی؟


 بامزه بود ، سوء تفاهم و اشتباه ادبی!!

----------


## thanks god

> به عنوان اولین رشته، نظرم رو درباره ی رشته ای میگم که هم از رشته ریاضی،هم تجربی و هم انسانی میشه رفت
> 
> از تضمین شده ترین و کم ریسک ترین رشته های دانشگاهی
> *مدیریت مالی :
> *
> این  رشته از لحاظ بازار کار فوق العادست و میشه گفت کار پیدا کردن با این رشته  عملا تضمین شده هست . شما تو هر سازمانی میتونید مشغول به کار بشید  (‌امکان نداره سازمانی رو پیدا کنید که فردی با این مدرک رو نخوان و نیاز  هر سازمانی هست)
>  با توجه به سابقه و مهارت هایی که دارید می تونید  کارهای مختلفی انجام بدید و خیلی تنوع کاری بالاست و جای پیشرفت زیادی داره  (‌ از رشته هایی هم هست که نمیشه براش سقف درآمد تعیین کرد و درآمد هر شخص  بستگی به مهارت و رابطه هاش داره)
> رشته ی اقتصاد و مدیریت های دیگه هم مثل مدیریت مالی خوبن ولی من به شخصه برای کارشناسی مدیریت مالی رو ترجیح میدم
> 
> ...


سلام داداش ، دمتگرم بابت اطلاعات درست و معرفی رشته های تحصیلی

ی سوال داشتم ، با توجه به اینکه رشته مدیریت مالی رتبه بسیار خوبی میخواد ، ب نظرت مدیریت بازرگانی چطوره؟؟؟ اونم بازارکارش تا همین حد خوب هست؟؟؟ چون فکر نکنم مدیریت مالی بیارم

پیشاپیش ممنون ♥♥♥

----------


## cinimi1174

> سلام داداش ، دمتگرم بابت اطلاعات درست و معرفی رشته های تحصیلی
> 
> ی سوال داشتم ، با توجه به اینکه رشته مدیریت مالی رتبه بسیار خوبی میخواد ، ب نظرت مدیریت بازرگانی چطوره؟؟؟ اونم بازارکارش تا همین حد خوب هست؟؟؟ چون فکر نکنم مدیریت مالی بیارم
> 
> پیشاپیش ممنون ♥♥♥


اینم رشته خوبیه ، منتها کلا فایننس همیشه اولویت هر سازمان و شرکتی بوده و بیشتر بدردت میخوره تو دانشگاه حداقل چون هر کسی سواد و تخصصشو نداره

----------


## Hans_Landa

*یه نگاه به مهندسی صنایع هم بندازین. تو ارشد هم گرایش مهندسی مالی رو داره این رشته.
دست خیلی بازی خواهید داشت تو فضای کار

فرصت بشه بیشتر از این رشته می نویسم*

----------


## cinimi1174

> *یه نگاه به مهندسی صنایع هم بندازین. تو ارشد هم گرایش مهندسی مالی رو داره این رشته.
> دست خیلی بازی خواهید داشت تو فضای کار
> 
> فرصت بشه بیشتر از این رشته می نویسم*


میگم مهندسی مالی از مدیریت مالی بهتر نیست؟؟ من خیلی تفاوت این دو تا رو نمیدونم

----------


## yahya_moz

> سلام داداش ، دمتگرم بابت اطلاعات درست و معرفی رشته های تحصیلی
> 
> ی سوال داشتم ، با توجه به اینکه رشته مدیریت مالی رتبه بسیار خوبی میخواد ، ب نظرت مدیریت بازرگانی چطوره؟؟؟ اونم بازارکارش تا همین حد خوب هست؟؟؟ چون فکر نکنم مدیریت مالی بیارم
> 
> پیشاپیش ممنون ♥♥♥


مدیریت بازرگانی هم همین قدر خوبه و فرق زیادی ندارن و شما میتونید برای ارشد گرایش هایی مثل مهندسی مالی و ... هم برید و محدودیتی ندارید و رشتتون هم کاملا مرتبطه (‌کلا واحدهایی که میگذرونن هم خیلی شبیه به همه و هیچ جایی من ندیدم فرقی بذارن بین مدرک مدیریت مالی و بازرگانی)

----------


## Hans_Landa

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط cinimi1174


میگم مهندسی مالی از مدیریت مالی بهتر نیست؟؟ من خیلی تفاوت این دو تا رو نمیدونم


در مورد این سوال به نظرم این لینک رو بخون. خوب توضیح داده نسبتا.*

----------


## yahya_moz

> *یه نگاه به مهندسی صنایع هم بندازین. تو ارشد هم گرایش مهندسی مالی رو داره این رشته.
> دست خیلی بازی خواهید داشت تو فضای کار
> 
> فرصت بشه بیشتر از این رشته می نویسم*


عه داداش در مورد ارشد بگو
الان مثلا برای ارشد مدیریت هر کسی میتونه بره بخونه! ( حتی با مدرک های مکانیک و برق و اینا هم مثل اینکه یه سری میرن میخونن‌ )
 کلا ارشد چجوریه؟

----------


## Hans_Landa

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط yahya_moz


رشته ی بعدی اولویت اول خودم هست (‌البته اگه اختلاف رتبه ام با خواهرم زیاد نشه که مجبور شم رشته رو فدای دانشگاه کنم )
مهندسی مکانیک :




در مورد این رشته چون یکی از آشنایان خیلی نزدیکم خونده. یه سری نکات تکمیلی میگم

خوب این رشته از رشته های مادره تو مهندسی. ریاضیات و محاسبات سختی هم داره در کل و قراره که یکم اذیت شید . 
در مورد بازار کار
چند سالی بود که خیلی بازار کار خوبی نداشت و میشناختم افرادی که مکانیک خوندن یا دارن میخونن و رفتن تو کارایی که خیلی مرتبط با رشتشون نیست. اما به علت مهاجرت های زیاد کاری تو این چند سال یکم فضا باز شده برا جوون تر ها و تازه فارغ التحصیلا و در کل میشه گفت در آینده بهتر میشه. اما تو این رشته دانشگاه هم مهمه تو بازار کار. خصوصا تو شرکت های بزرگ صنعتی. و اگه دانشگاه خوبی بخونید به نفعتونه. (مثلا تو کامپیوتر دانشگاه خیلی مهم نیس تو بازار کار. هر چند به نظرم رو خود فرد اثرگذاره!  )
برای اپلای یکی از مهمترین فاکتور ها معدله که خوب یکم معدل خوب داشتن تو این رشته سخته. ولی راهای دیگه ای مثل مقاله هست که در هر صورت اپلای میشه کرد*

----------


## yahya_moz

> سلام داداش ، دمتگرم بابت اطلاعات درست و معرفی رشته های تحصیلی
> 
> ی سوال داشتم ، با توجه به اینکه رشته مدیریت مالی رتبه بسیار خوبی میخواد ، ب نظرت مدیریت بازرگانی چطوره؟؟؟ اونم بازارکارش تا همین حد خوب هست؟؟؟ چون فکر نکنم مدیریت مالی بیارم
> 
> پیشاپیش ممنون ♥♥♥


عه داداش شانس تو من الان رزومه دبیر کل یک جای خفن رو دیدم هنوز دارم تو گوشیم.
تو رزومش برای مدارک مدارک رو زده :
رتبه ۶ کنکور ارشد مدیریت بازرگانی
رتبه ۵ کنکور دکتری مالی
و اشاره ای به کارشناسی هم نکرده
و بقیش هم گواهینامه های مختلف و cfai cfa ii و cfa iii که اصلا نمیدونم چی هستند
و خب دیگه قسمت مهارت ها و نرم افزارها هم که جداست
ببین الان این شخص کسیه که راحت بالا ۵۰ تومن حقوقشه (‌غیر از مزایا و پول هایی که از جاهای دیگه میگیره)
الان رزومه های افراد خیلی موفق رو که ببینی اینجور نیست که تو همه چیز تاپ باشن (‌رزومه هاشون پر هست ولی خفن نه!) و واقعا اینکه کارشناسی مدیریت مالی بخونی یا بازرگانی هیچ اهمیتی نداره

----------


## _Joseph_

من باشم رشته های مین شته ای رو اولویت قرار میدم
مثل مهندسی صنایع 
مهندسی پزشکی
مهندسی انرژی
مهندسی آب

----------


## Hans_Landa

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط yahya_moz


عه داداش در مورد ارشد بگو
الان مثلا برای ارشد مدیریت هر کسی میتونه بره بخونه! ( حتی با مدرک های مکانیک و برق و اینا هم مثل اینکه یه سری میرن میخونن‌ )
 کلا ارشد چجوریه؟


ببین اینجور رشته ها کارشناسی مهم نیس چی خونده باشی و از مهندسی برق و مکانیک هم میتونی بری کنکور بدی و ارشد بحث های مدیریتی و مالی بخونی.
مثلا الان برا mba گرایش مالیش دست و پا میشکونن و تو ارشد نسبتا رقابت هست توش. از رشته های مختلف میان کنکور میدن برای mba

تو لینکی که تو پست بالاتر گذاشتم یه توضیحات کلی ای داده.  در کل تو مهندسی مالی بیشتر با ریاضیات سروکار داری و اگه کارشناسی رو مهندسی صنایع خونده باشی، چون آمار و احتمال از دروس اصلیته و با حسابداری و مدیریت مالی هم در دو درسی که داری، تا حدودی آشنا میشی ،واسه تجزیه و تحلیل های مالی دید بهتری خواهی داشت. در مورد خود مهندسی صنایع هم توضیح میدم بعدا. (خودم صنایع خوندم  )

سوال آخرت رو دقیقتر بگو؟ ارشد مالی رو میگی یا منظورت اینه کلا تو ارشد چخبره؟*

----------


## _Joseph_

مهندسی کشاورزی 
مهندسی محیط زیست
مهندسی بهداشت 
اینا از اینده دار ترین رشته ها هستن

----------


## yahya_moz

> *
> 
> ببین اینجور رشته ها کارشناسی مهم نیس چی خونده باشی و از مهندسی برق و مکانیک هم میتونی بری کنکور بدی و ارشد بحث های مدیریتی و مالی بخونی.
> مثلا الان برا mba گرایش مالیش دست و پا میشکونن و تو ارشد نسبتا رقابت هست توش. از رشته های مختلف میان کنکور میدن برای mba
> 
> تو لینکی که تو پست بالاتر گذاشتم یه توضیحات کلی ای داده.  در کل تو مهندسی مالی بیشتر با ریاضیات سروکار داری و اگه کارشناسی رو مهندسی صنایع خونده باشی، چون آمار و احتمال از دروس اصلیته و با حسابداری و مدیریت مالی هم در دو درسی که داری، تا حدودی آشنا میشی ،واسه تجزیه و تحلیل های مالی دید بهتری خواهی داشت. در مورد خود مهندسی صنایع هم توضیح میدم بعدا. (خودم صنایع خوندم  )
> 
> سوال آخرت رو دقیقتر بگو؟ ارشد مالی رو میگی یا منظورت اینه کلا تو ارشد چخبره؟*


کلا ارشد .
من خودم قصدم اینه که برای ارشد برم سمت همون هوافضا گرایش مهندسی فضایی و این چیزا
کلا ارشد خیلی عجیبه و انگار اهمیتی نداره که کارشناسی طرف چی خونده باشه ! یکم برام مبهمه و نمی فهمم چی به چیه  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Hans_Landa

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط yahya_moz


عه داداش شانس تو من الان رزومه دبیر کل یک جای خفن رو دیدم هنوز دارم تو گوشیم.
تو رزومش برای مدارک مدارک رو زده :
رتبه ۶ کنکور ارشد مدیریت بازرگانی
رتبه ۵ کنکور دکتری مالی
و اشاره ای به کارشناسی هم نکرده
و بقیش هم گواهینامه های مختلف و cfai cfa ii و cfa iii که اصلا نمیدونم چی هستند
و خب دیگه قسمت مهارت ها و نرم افزارها هم که جداست
ببین الان این شخص کسیه که راحت بالا ۵۰ تومن حقوقشه (‌غیر از مزایا و پول هایی که از جاهای دیگه میگیره)
الان رزومه های افراد خیلی موفق رو که ببینی اینجور نیست که تو همه چیز تاپ باشن (‌رزومه هاشون پر هست ولی خفن نه!) و واقعا اینکه کارشناسی مدیریت مالی بخونی یا بازرگانی هیچ اهمیتی نداره 


در مورد cfa. یکی از معتبر ترین مدارک بین المللی تو حوزه تحلیلگری مالی و سرمایه گذاریه که چند سطح داره. 
تو ایران آزمونش برگزار نمیشه و باید رفت در کشور های همسایه و آزمونشو داد. خیلی خیلی معتبره و علاوه بر اینکه تو ایران شما رو متمایز میکنه از بقیه در جهان هم بسیار مدرک مهمی عه. کلا تو حوز مالی دو سه تا مدرک هست که اگه کسی بتونه بگیره به شدت در آینده اش اثرگذاره و یکیش cfa عه. 

یه سرچ بکنین با مواردی که شامل میشه و اطلاعات مرتبطش آشنا میشین*

----------


## Hans_Landa

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط yahya_moz


کلا ارشد .
من خودم قصدم اینه که برای ارشد برم سمت همون هوافضا گرایش مهندسی فضایی و این چیزا
کلا ارشد خیلی عجیبه و انگار اهمیتی نداره که کارشناسی طرف چی خونده باشه ! یکم برام مبهمه و نمی فهمم چی به چیه 


اینجا رو بخون کامل متوجه بشی. لینک 

فقط اینجا یه نکته ای رو نگفته و اونم اینکه اگه تغییر رشته بدی از مثلا ادبیات به یه رشته ای مثل مکانیک تو ارشد  ، ممکنه یه سری دروس پیش نیاز بهت بدن تو دانشگاهی که قبول میشی و یکم عقبت میندازه. البته کسی اینکارو نمیکنه 

کلی بخوام بگم. تو توی کارشناسی درس میخونی و یاد میگیری و آموزش محوره. نهایتا چهارتا درس یه سری پروژه داشته باشن

اما تو ارشد اصولا قرار نیس خیلی آموزش ببینی چون کلا 2 ساله ارشد و 32 واحد درس و پایان نامه و سمینار. تو کارشناسی که 4 ساله 142 واحد درس داری 
 هدف پژوهش و ریسرچه تو ارشد. شما طبق علاقه ات و با توجه به دیدی که نسبت به حوزه های مختلف پیدا میکنی در یک حوزه عمیق میشی و پایان نامه ات رو توش تعریف میکنی. و کلا کار پژوهشی انجام میدی. اصولا تو کارشناسی مباحث مختلف رو یاد میگیری و تو ارشد اگهههه درست کار کنی، اون مبحث رو عمیقا یاد میگیری و تو یه پروژه عملیش میکنی. اگه حوزه ی درستی رو انتخاب کنی به درد کار و شغلت هم خواهد خورد


خیلی کلی گفتم چون سخته تایپ کردنش. دقیقش رو میتونی تو سایت های بخونی*

----------


## yahya_moz

> *
> 
> اینجا رو بخون کامل متوجه بشی. لینک 
> 
> فقط اینجا یه نکته ای رو نگفته و اونم اینکه اگه تغییر رشته بدی از مثلا ادبیات به یه رشته ای مثل مکانیک تو ارشد  ، ممکنه یه سری دروس پیش نیاز بهت بدن تو دانشگاهی که قبول میشی و یکم عقبت میندازه. البته کسی اینکارو نمیکنه 
> 
> کلی بخوام بگم. تو توی کارشناسی درس میخونی و یاد میگیری و آموزش محوره. نهایتا چهارتا درس یه سری پروژه داشته باشن
> 
> اما تو ارشد اصولا قرار نیس خیلی آموزش ببینی چون کلا 2 ساله ارشد و 32 واحد درس و پایان نامه و سمینار. تو کارشناسی که 4 ساله 142 واحد درس داری 
> ...


آهان. دمت گرم
اتفاقا خیلی خوب و موز فهم گفتی چی به چیه
با این اطلاعات جدید یکم دیگه تحقیق باید بکنم .
داداش بیشتر آنلاین شو خیلی مفیدی  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Hans_Landa

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط yahya_moz


کلا ارشد .
من خودم قصدم اینه که برای ارشد برم سمت همون هوافضا گرایش مهندسی فضایی و این چیزا
کلا ارشد خیلی عجیبه و انگار اهمیتی نداره که کارشناسی طرف چی خونده باشه ! یکم برام مبهمه و نمی فهمم چی به چیه 


راستی اینم بگم که از الان تصمیم گیری زوده واسه ارشد. حداقل بیشتر تحقیق کن چون فک نمیکنم تو ایران هوافضا خوندن کاری داشته باشه.
مگر بخوای بری خارج که بحثش جداس.

مهندسی صنایع رو هم یه سرچی بکن . منم تو این چند روز تو یه پست کامل توضیحش خواهم داد ایشالا*

----------


## cinimi1174

> *
> 
> راستی اینم بگم که از الان تصمیم گیری زوده واسه ارشد. حداقل بیشتر تحقیق کن چون فک نمیکنم تو ایران هوافضا خوندن کاری داشته باشه.
> مگر بخوای بری خارج که بحثش جداس.
> 
> مهندسی صنایع رو هم یه سرچی بکن . منم تو این چند روز تو یه پست کامل توضیحش خواهم داد ایشالا*


راستی یه رشته ای داره توی کشور های خارجی مخصوصا آمریکا باب میشه اسمش دیتا ساینسه میگن جزو یکی از آینده دار ترین رشته هاست ولی نمیدونم از کدوم گرایش توی ایران باید ادامش داد اصن تو ایران این رشته جایگاهی خواهد داشت یا نه؟

----------


## yahya_moz

> *
> 
> راستی اینم بگم که از الان تصمیم گیری زوده واسه ارشد. حداقل بیشتر تحقیق کن چون فک نمیکنم تو ایران هوافضا خوندن کاری داشته باشه.
> مگر بخوای بری خارج که بحثش جداس.
> 
> مهندسی صنایع رو هم یه سرچی بکن . منم تو این چند روز تو یه پست کامل توضیحش خواهم داد ایشالا*


در همین حد میخواستم بدونم که چجوری انتخاب رشته میکنن و با چه فلسفه ای که فهمیدم حالا تصمیم نهایی رو همون موقع میگیرم (‌آره هوافضا اون چیزی که من مد نظرم هست تو ایران مقدور نیست فعلا)
برای کارشناسی که هوافضا رو کلا از لیستم حذف میکنم  :Yahoo (94):  مکانیک بهتره
در  کل شناختی راجع به مهندسی صنایع ندارم (‌تصورم دراین حد هست که تو صنعت  نقش مدیر رو دارن و مدیریت میکنن) حتما معرفی کن چون جزو رشته های خیلی  محبوبه

----------


## میناخانوم

میدونم این تاپیک راجب رشته های شناور و ریاضیه ولی دلم نیومد اینو نگم گیاه پزشکی رشته شناور نیست ولی واقعا خیلی بهش کم توجه میشه
توی شهرای تقریبا کوچیک و جاهایی که کشاورز و کشاورزی زیاد هست عالیه درآمدش .. عالیییییی
یکی از اقوام ما خونده . بخدا از پزشک عمومی هم بیشتر درمیاره مخصوصا اگر خودش سموم و چیزارو بفروشه که رسماً قارون میشه

----------


## mat04

برق پس چی شد؟

----------


## yahya_moz

> برق پس چی شد؟


نظر شخصی خودم رو میگم :

راستش من خودم به مکانیک علاقه ی بیشتری دارم و خب انتخابم هم مکانیکه 
ولی به نظرم برای کسی که می خواد ایران بمونه و اهل کار فنی هم هست، برق انتخاب بهتری نسبت به مکانیکه
دلیلم هم اینه که کسی که مهندسی برق می خونه میتونه مهارت هم در کنارش کسب بکنه و کارهای آزاد مرتبط خیلی زیادی هست که میتونه واردش بشه و درآمد بالایی هم داشته باشه (‌البته خب شاید یه سری بگن این مهارت ها نیازی به مدرک دانشگاهی نداره ولی به نظر من تحصیلات آکادمیک میتونه علمی رو در اختیارت بذاره که بتونی نوآوری داشته باشی و کارهای تحقیقاتی انجام بدی و همچنین امکان تجربه تحصیل تو کشورهای دیگه و آشنا شدن با فرهنگ های مختلف رو در اختیارت میذاره و خب دانشگاه بالاخره یک موقعیتی فراهم میکنه که با افراد هم سن و سال خودت و هم رشته ی خودت و تا حدودی همفکر خودت تعامل داشته باشی و از این طریق هم رشد کنی و ... البته اگه فقط از جنبه ی مالی بخوای نگاه کنی درسته خیلی فرقی نداره)
 تو ایران هم خیلی خوبه و اگه مهارت بدست بیاری لازم نیست که نگران استخدام شدن هم باشی و شغل های آزاد مرتبط با این رشته در کنارهای کارهایی که میتونید در ارگان های مختلف بگیرید به نظرم یک بازار کار خیلی خوبی رو ایجاد کردن

----------


## Ati_zareii

چند وقت پیش یه مقاله خوندم که یکی از بچه های تیم جهانی المپیاد نجوم که مدال طلا برده ( طلایی ها از کنکور معافن ) و در کمال تعجب رشته مهندسی دریا صنعتی شریفو انتخاب کرده  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## yahya_moz

> چند وقت پیش یه مقاله خوندم که یکی از بچه های تیم جهانی المپیاد نجوم که مدال طلا برده ( طلایی ها از کنکور معافن ) و در کمال تعجب رشته مهندسی دریا صنعتی شریفو انتخاب کرده



کلا تو رشته ی ریاضی دنبال علاقه رفتن خیلی منطقیه
مهندسی  دریا هم از اون رشته هایی هست که کم دانشجو جذب میکنه و برای افراد شاخص  تو این رشته قطعا کار هست و برای کسی که علاقه داشته باشه خیلی خوبه . بعد  از ارشد اونایی که می خوان در مقطع دکترا تحصیل کنن این امکان رو دارن که  بورسیه وزارت علوم بشن و برن خارج تحصیل کنن و یا بورسه ارگان های دولتی  بشن و داخل ایران دکتری بخونن و مشغول به کار بشن
البته من چشمم رشته مهندسی کشتی و مهندسی دریانوردی (ملوانی)‌ که روی کشتی کار میکنن رو گرفته بود  :Yahoo (94):  خیلی  باحال به نظر میرسیدن 
ولی خب باید بکوبیم بریم جنوب کشور دانشگاه که این سختش میکنه  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Ati_zareii

> کلا تو رشته ی ریاضی دنبال علاقه رفتن خیلی منطقیه
> مهندسی  دریا هم از اون رشته هایی هست که کم دانشجو جذب میکنه و برای افراد شاخص  تو این رشته قطعا کار هست و برای کسی که علاقه داشته باشه خیلی خوبه . بعد  از ارشد اونایی که می خوان در مقطع دکترا تحصیل کنن این امکان رو دارن که  بورسیه وزارت علوم بشن و برن خارج تحصیل کنن و یا بورسه ارگان های دولتی  بشن و داخل ایران دکتری بخونن و مشغول به کار بشن
> البته من چشمم رشته مهندسی کشتی و مهندسی دریانوردی (ملوانی)‌ که روی کشتی کار میکنن رو گرفته بود  خیلی  باحال به نظر میرسیدن 
> ولی خب باید بکوبیم بریم جنوب کشور دانشگاه که این سختش میکنه


دقیقا ، علاقه همیشه حرف اولو میزنه بخصوص تو رشته ی ریاضی که بخاطر اوضاع بازار کار و امنیت شغلی و اینجور چیزا روز به روز داره متقاضیش میاد پایین ، دوست داشتن رشته میتونه خیلی خیلی کمک کننده باشه برای پیشرفت . راستش من اطلاع زیادی راجب مهندسی دریا ندارم ولی تا اونجایی که شنیدم تو ایران بیشتر تو زمینه های نظامی هست و صنعت دریایی مون تو حوزه های دیگه وضعیت خوبی نداره . اکثر کسایی که دنبال انجام یه کار موثر و نه صرفا کسب در امد هستن ، مهاجرت میکنن . به هر حال ، تو هر شرایطی علاقه + پشتکار ترکیب برنده اس همیشه . موفق باشی

----------


## Hans_Landa

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط cinimi1174


راستی یه رشته ای داره توی کشور های خارجی مخصوصا آمریکا باب میشه اسمش دیتا ساینسه میگن جزو یکی از آینده دار ترین رشته هاست ولی نمیدونم از کدوم گرایش توی ایران باید ادامش داد اصن تو ایران این رشته جایگاهی خواهد داشت یا نه؟


ببین علم داده یا همون دیتا ساینس چند سالیه که تو ایران هم بولد شده نسبتا. به نظر هم روند رو به رشدی خواهد داشت تو ایران. خیلی از شرکتا فقط یه پوزیشن به این اسم دارن ولی عملا تحلیل داده یا هوش مصنوعی یا کار با کلان داده ندارن و صرفا کار با اکسله. اما شرکتایی که سرشون به تنشون می ارزه مثل دیجی کالا و اسنپ و ... به صورت جدی این بخش رو جزو پوزیشن های شغلیشون دارن. 

اگه میخوای بری تو این حوزه. کلا باید بدونی که دو بخش اصلی داره علم داده. 
1- بخش آماری
که با آمار سروکار داری و تحلیلای آماری مختلف که روی داده هات میزنی.
2- بخش برنامه نویسی
که معمولا با پایتون و r کار میکنن و قسمتیش هم با اکسل، واسه پاکسازی و مرتب کردن و پیاده سازی روش آماری و ... .

اگه از طریق مهندسی کامپیوتر وارد بشی به لحاظ برنامه نویسی قوی تر میشی و احتمالا واسه بعضی بخش ها که تعدادشون بیشتره، شرکت ها کامپیوتر رو ترجیح میدن. میتونی از طریق مهندسی صنایع هم وارد بشی چون آمار از دروس مهم این رشته س و خیلی از دوستای من با مدرک صنایع دارن تو این حوزه کار میکنن. از طرفی تو هر دوتا رشته دست خیلی بازی داری واسه کار کردن تو حوزه های مختلف غیر از علم داده. و تو مهندسی صنایع تنوع کارها بیشتره


باز علم داده خوب شامل بخش های مختلفی میشه. دانشمند داده داریم. تحلیلگر داده داریم مهندس داده داریم. هوش مصنوعی داریم و .... . که هر کدوم فضاهای متفاوتی دارن و ممکنه تو بعضی از اینا بخش کامپیوتریش بولدتر بشه یا بالعکس بخش آماریش. تو دانشگاه هم خیلی تو این بحث علم داده چیزی یاد نمیگیری و خودت باید پیگیر باشی و دوره بگذرونی و کار کنی.

من خیلی کلی و فی البداهه گفتم و بیشتر کلیدواژه گفتم که سرچ کنی خودت. ولی در کل به نظر میاد اگه کامپیوتر بخونی فضا برات بازتر باشه تو این حوزه.
یه راه هم اینه بری رشته های محض بخونی مثل ریاضی یا آمار که چون دستت یکم بسته میشه واسه کارکردن، توصیه نمیکنم.
*

----------


## CHARON IV

https://s24.picofile.com/file/845149...14076.pdf.html

خلاصه معرفی رشته های دانشگاهی

----------


## Hans_Landa

*برنامه های روز باز دانشگاها رو از دست ندین. فرصت خوبیه برا آشنا شدن با محیط دانشگاها و رشته های دانشگاهی و تو انتخاب رشته کمکتون میکنه

دانشگاه علم و صنعت برنامه اش رو اعلام کرده که میتونین جزئیاتش رو تو (این لینک) ببینید.

*

----------


## _Aurora82_

راجع به بازار کار رشته مکانیک میشه توضیح بدید؟

----------


## Hans_Landa

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Blue_aurora


راجع به بازار کار رشته مکانیک میشه توضیح بدید؟


اینجا یه مقداری گفتم : آشنایی با رشته های ریاضی و شناور #موز

در کل اوضاعش رو به بهبوده ولی خوب به خاطر اینکه خیلی از صنایع کشور تو رکودن یه مقدار اوضاع خوبی نداشت. الان به خاطر مهاجرت زیاد نیروی کاری یکم اوضا بهتر شده. در ضمن تا حدی هم مهمه که سمت چه گرایشی از مهندسی مکانیک برید که اینو باید از دانشجو یا فارغ التحصیلای مکانیک بپرسید دقیق نمی دونم.

فقط توصیه می کنم تمام رشته ها رو بررسی کنید و با چشم باز برید تو یه رشته و دانشگاه.*

----------


## Captain Legend

دوستان شما جای من بودید چه انتخابی میکردید :Yahoo (35): 
1-مهندسی کامپیوتر تو دانشگاه نسبتا خوب(مثلا صنعتی شیراز و دانشگاه اصفهان)
2-مهندسی مکانیک(یا برق) تو دانشگاه نسبتا عالی(مثلا شیراز و صنعتی اصفهان)
 با توجه به اینکه هدف اولم اپلای هست فعلا انتخابم دومی هست
ولی اگر یه وقت خواستم بمونم نمیخوام خودمو سرزنش کنم چرا به جای کامپیوتر رفتم مکانیک یا برق(چون ظاهرا بازار کار کامپیوتر از مکانیک و برق بهتر هست)
ضمن اینکه علاقم به سه رشته برق و مکانیک و کامپیوتر یکسان هست زیاد رو رشته خاصی تعصب ندارم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## yahya_moz

> دوستان شما جای من بودید چه انتخابی میکردید
> 1-مهندسی کامپیوتر تو دانشگاه نسبتا خوب(مثلا صنعتی شیراز و دانشگاه اصفهان)
> 2-مهندسی مکانیک(یا برق) تو دانشگاه نسبتا عالی(مثلا شیراز و صنعتی اصفهان)
>  با توجه به اینکه هدف اولم اپلای هست فعلا انتخابم دومی هست
> ولی اگر یه وقت خواستم بمونم نمیخوام خودمو سرزنش کنم چرا به جای کامپیوتر رفتم مکانیک یا برق(چون ظاهرا بازار کار کامپیوتر از مکانیک و برق بهتر هست)
> ضمن اینکه علاقم به سه رشته برق و مکانیک و کامپیوتر یکسان هست زیاد رو رشته خاصی تعصب ندارم



تا جایی که من میدونم برای مهاجرت فرقی نداره که کدوم رو انتخاب کنید (میشناسم افرادی که با مدرک دانشگاه آزاد واحد نجف آباد هم مهاجرت کردن)

----------


## thanks god

> دوستان شما جای من بودید چه انتخابی میکردید
> 1-مهندسی کامپیوتر تو دانشگاه نسبتا خوب(مثلا صنعتی شیراز و دانشگاه اصفهان)
> 2-مهندسی مکانیک(یا برق) تو دانشگاه نسبتا عالی(مثلا شیراز و صنعتی اصفهان)
>  با توجه به اینکه هدف اولم اپلای هست فعلا انتخابم دومی هست
> ولی اگر یه وقت خواستم بمونم نمیخوام خودمو سرزنش کنم چرا به جای کامپیوتر رفتم مکانیک یا برق(چون ظاهرا بازار کار کامپیوتر از مکانیک و برق بهتر هست)
> ضمن اینکه علاقم به سه رشته برق و مکانیک و کامپیوتر یکسان هست زیاد رو رشته خاصی تعصب ندارم


ب نظرم به هوای مهاجرت و اپلای و ... نرو رشته ای که علاقه نداری ، اگه واقعا به کامپیوتر علاقه داری حتما برو به رشته کامپیوتر

----------


## _Aurora82_

مهندس صنایع و مهندس مکانیک نداريم تو انجمن؟ بیشتر راجع ب رشته هاتون بنویسید.. :Yahoo (117):

----------


## _Aurora82_

راجع ب مهاجرت از طریق رشته فیزیک محض هم نظر بدید...  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Hisen

> تا جایی که من میدونم برای مهاجرت فرقی نداره که کدوم رو انتخاب کنید (میشناسم افرادی که با مدرک دانشگاه آزاد واحد نجف آباد هم مهاجرت کردن)


اشتباه گفتند. خیلی مهمه برای اپلای دانشگاهتون.

----------


## Hisen

> راجع ب مهاجرت از طریق رشته فیزیک محض هم نظر بدید...


فیزیک محض که عنوان رشته نداریم. همون فیزیکه که خیلی هم خوبه اگر بتونید در شریف و تهران بیارید به خصوص .

----------


## _Aurora82_

> فیزیک محض که عنوان رشته نداریم. همون فیزیکه که خیلی هم خوبه اگر بتونید در شریف و تهران بیارید به خصوص .


فیزیک محض همون فیزیکه دیگه

----------


## yahya_moz

> اشتباه گفتند. خیلی مهمه برای اپلای دانشگاهتون.


من با توجه به اطرافیانم که مهاجرت کردن این نتیجه رو گرفتم و خب اطلاعات کاملی ندارم که بخوام باهاتون مخالفتی کنم
ولی برای مهاجرت من فرقی بین اونایی که شریف و یا صنعتی اصفهان خوندن ندیدم!
و چیزهای دیگه خیلی مهم تر از دانشگاهی هست که ازش مدرک گرفتن

----------


## Hans_Landa

> مهندس صنایع و مهندس مکانیک نداريم تو انجمن؟ بیشتر راجع ب رشته هاتون بنویسید..


راجع به مهندسی صنایع تو این دوتا پست توضیح دادم و ایشالا کاملش میکنم تا اومدن نتایج.

پست اول: آشنایی کلی با مهندسی صنایع
پست دوم: معرفی دروس مهم و بازار کار های این رشته

----------


## Hans_Landa

> اشتباه گفتند. خیلی مهمه برای اپلای دانشگاهتون.


*دانشگاه نقش تسهیل کننده داره بیشتر. ینی شما اگه شریف باشی خوب بستر برا رفتنت خیلی مهیا تره. چرا؟ اولا جو دانشگاه و دانشجوها جوریه که اکثرا میخوان برن و دوما اسم دانشگاه خیلی بُرش داره.

یا مثلا دانشگاه تهران به شدت جو پژوهشی داره تو مقطع ارشد و مقاله دادن براتون تسهیل میشه. چون فضای کلی و حرکت دانشجوها و دانشکده و اساتید جوریه ک شما قطعا مقاله میدین.

به نظرم این نقش دانشگاها یعنی جو حاکم بهشون و دانشجوهاش خیلی مهمتر از صرفا اسم دانشگاه هست.

اما درنهایت تلاش خود فرد مهمه. دانشگاه نقش تعیین کننده به اون معنا نداره. مگر بخواید یه جای خیلی عالی با فاند خیلی عالی برید که در اون صورت هر نکته ای تو رزومه ممکنه باعث ایجاد تمایز بشه. ولی صرفا اگه هدف رفتنه با هر دانشگاهی میشه رفت. دانشگاه بهتر، معدل بهتر و مقالات خوب و در کل رزومه ی خوب در مجموع باعث میشه یه جای بهتر بتونید پذیرش بگیرید.*

----------


## Hamid_

*با سلام از این بهتر نمی شد راهنمایی کرد مهم ترین مساله تلاش خود فرد است دانشگاه  و جو آن به این تلاش جهت و تداوم در طول مدت تحصیل می دهد

اگر از مقطع کارشناسی برای کارشناسی ارشد اپلای می کنید یک معدل خوب از یک دانشگاه متوسط بهتر از یک معدل متوسط از یک دانشگاه خوب است برای اپلای از کارشناسی ارشد به دکتری یا مخصوصا دکتری به پست دکتری وضع متفاوت است

یکی از موارد مهم در اپلای کردن توصیه نامه یا recommendation از دو تن از اساتید مقطع تحصیلی قبلی است وقتی شما در دانشگاهی مانند دانشگاه های خوب تهران یا تیپ یک شهرستان درس می خوانید یقینا احتمال این که اساتیدی پیدا شوند که خودشان در آن کشور ها درس خوانده باشند یا با آن جا در ارتباط نزدیک باشند و آشنا داشته باشند و آن ها را بشناسند بیش تر است طبیعتا توصیه نامه آن ها در پذیرش خیلی کمک می کند 

یکی از مشکلات اصلی کشور ما ایزوله بودن است که در دانشگاه های ما دانشجو و یا استاد خارجی تردد ندارند اما در همین ترکیه یا حتی کشور های درجه دو اروپایی این طور نیست علی رغم سطح علمی نسبتا بالاتر برخی دانشگاه های ایران همین مساله باعث شده در رنکینگ دانشگاه ها دانشگاه های ایران رتبه های بدتری کسب کنند شما با یک سواد مشخص از یک دانشگاه تیپ یک ایران مثلا در تهران مشکل تر می توانید از دانشگاه x در آمریکا پذیرش یگیرید تا از یک دانشگاه در ترکیه که حتی در رتبه بندی دانشگاه ها رتبه اش از آن دانشگاه بدتر است پس اگر نتوانستید از یک دانشگاه خوب پذیرش بگیرید می توانید از یک دانشگاه دیگر در خارج کشور به عنوان سکوی پرش استفاده کنید

البته بنده سراغ دارم کسی را که با مدرک مهندسی مکانیک برای ادامه تحصیل به آمریکا رفت ولی در نهایت پزشکی خواند کسی را می شناسم که با مدرک مهندسی برق کنترل به آمریکا رفت و الان دندانپزشک است یا مهندس برق که رفت آمریکا و دکتری حقوق گرفت و وکیل است ولی به نظرم زیاد جالب نیست که آدم رشته تحصیلی خود را بر مبنای اپلای کردن انتخاب کند البته این افراد با این قصد انتخاب رشته نکرده بودند به نظرم بعدا نظرشان عوض شد ولی در کل برای پذیرش گرفتن بهترین رشته ها رشته های علوم پایه هستند البته ریسک فیزیک و شیمی به خاطر وضعیت کشور ما به خصوص در دانشگاه های مطرح خارجی کمی بیش تر است و علوم کامپیوتر از همه مطمئن تر است بعد از آن رشته های مهندسی که آن ها هم درجات متفاوتی دارند مثلا مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر مطمئن تر از هوا فضا و مهندسی شیمی و نفت است البته نه در همه جا در کل مخصوصا برای ایران پذیرش گرفتن در علوم انسانی مانند جامعه شناسی و روانشناسی و حقوق و مانند آن ها به خصوص از یک دانشگاه خوب در غرب بسیار مشکل است وضعیت رشته های پزشکی هم که اصلا فرق می کند و دنیای دیگری است*

----------

